# Eclipse Neon: Marketplace startet nicht



## Kababär (23. Okt 2016)

Hi,

nachdem ich nun von Netbeans auf Eclipse umsteigen musste (arbeitsbedingt....), tue ich mir echt schwer damit, mich mit Eclipse anzufreunden.

Fange ich mal an:
Es fehlt der Marketplace. Dann habe ich allerdings den Marketplace installieren können. Nun startet dieser jedoch nicht, beziehungsweise es kommt eine Fehlermeldung, genauso wie hier (http://stackoverflow.com/questions/39035187/eclipse-marketplace-error-apache)
Allerdings finde ich dazu im Internet keine Lösung.. 
Kann da wer helfen?


----------



## looparda (23. Okt 2016)

Den Marketplace installiert? Der kommt doch auch so schon mit eclipse.
Was genau hast du heruntergeladen?


----------



## Kababär (24. Okt 2016)

Ja den habe ich runtergeladen, aber es kam immer die gleiche Exception wie in dem Link.
Der Download lief standardmäßig mit

```
su -i
dnf install eclipse
```

Letzten Endes habe ich mir jetzt die portable-Version von Neon geladen und die läuft wie geschmiert, MIT vorinstalliertem MPC.


----------

